# Comparing the rate offered on expiry of the fixed term with ptsb's variable mortgage rate



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

I am trying to figure out how ptsb worked out the rates they are offering to people whose contract rates were not specified

Here are the SVRs from this thread


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

December 2009 , HC 2015 was offered





The tracker rate was 4.25% when the ECB rate was 1%, so the margin was 3.25%

This was 0.6% higher than the SVR

I have not seen ptsb's arguments for this, but I would imagine that they will argue that they were entitled to set whatever price they wanted.  For example, in August 2015, they have chosen to set very high fixed rates - that is their prerogative.


----------

